# Cleaning an MC2



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Can anyone give me some pointers on where to start?

Thanks!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The way I used to deep clean mine was to remove the hopper, then remove the black plastic cap by *gently* depressing the 2 tabs and then lifting it off. Next you need to get a silver,gold or white pen ( I used a silver sharpie) and pick a point and mark both the upper burr carrier and the edge of the grind chamber in the same place, then unscrew the 2 screws holding the worm drive/adjuster and lift that off. The next step is to unscrew the upper burr carrier from the grind chamber, as you do this count how many turns it takes before it will lift off using the 2 marks you made as a reference point.

Once you have done this you have access to the grind chamber and lower burr, using a brush of some sort clean off the upper burr and the carrier making sure you thoroughly clean all the threads. Next you can brush round the edges of the grind chamber to get all the coffee onto the base of the chamber. If you wish to undo the bottom burr it is a reverse threaded nut so clockwise to undo it, having done this remove the sprung washer, then the lower burr, followed by the plastic star that throws the grinds out and the small washer from underneath that, put all these safely to one side. You can now get all the old coffee out from the chamber and brush the lower burr clean, I used to use a vacuum cleaner to get rid of all the old grinds, again making sure the threads in the chamber are clear, if the old coffee has got a little sticky you can use a cocktail stick to follow the threads with.

If the nozzle needs a good clean you can now carefully remove this, it's a tight friction fit, once this is off give it a good clean in hot water and your detergent of choice along with the hopper too, thoroughly rinse and dry both of these and then re-assemble in reverse order to the way you dismantled it all. If you are unsure make sure to take pictures as you go.

If you just want to give it a quick clean I used to use the vacuum cleaner nozzle held right up to the grinder nozzle and suck the loose grinds out and then run the grinder without any beans in with the vacuum cleaner still held to the nozzle. Using a small paint brush a half or quarter inch one is best you can clean as far as you can reach up the nozzle and then either use the vacuum cleaner again or tilt the grinder towards you until the end of the nozzle is perpendicular to the work surface and then give it a few sharp taps on the back of the grinder with your hand, then repeat this with the grinder running.

I used to do the quick clean at the end of every day followed by a deep clean every time I changed beans, you can also just tilt the grinder etc and brush out the nozzle after every use.


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

Repped for vacuum cleaner tip


----------

